# potassium test kit brand



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

could anyone please recommend a good brand of test kit less than US$60....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't waste your money on one. There is very few on the market & they are all exspensive. If you are unsure if the plants are getting enough, just dose some extra potassium.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

LaMotte makes a good one for about $50.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=32736&highlight=potassium+test+kit


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah 50 bucks in the us, by the time it gets to a greedy aquarium shop in Australia it will be like $150


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

algaehater said:


> yeah 50 bucks in the us, by the time it gets to a greedy aquarium shop in Australia it will be like $150


Thanks, I'll keep it in mind when I sell it in the LFS that I own in Western Australia..... eep: 

mind you, AUS$150 would sound about right considering freight and exchange rates..... 

Thanks for the advice, Lamotte was what I was looking at anyway... 
btw, my problem is not not enough, it is too much.... possibly.. that's why I need one...


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

woops


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

algaehater said:


> woops


no fear mate... I get it every day..... and I still have a good sense of humour.....

cheers,
Oliver

BTW, I am finding it difficult to find someone that can send one test kit to Australia... seems to be a $250 minimum for overseas postage...
anyone know where to get it (retail shop?) or can anyone help out??

thanks in advance,
Oliver


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

trenac said:


> Don't waste your money on one. There is very few on the market & they are all exspensive. If you are unsure if the plants are getting enough, just dose some extra potassium.


I agree with this. You can easily figure out if your plants have enough or too much simply by looking at them.


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, I agree... but I need to prove this... I have been having a discussion with Tom Barr on the subject of K blocking the Ca uptake in some plants and some fish spp going mad in the tank... he feels it has nothing to do with K, but I need to prove it to be sure...

Anyone want my money? I need someone to send me a kit, I can't get anything like it in Australia... and I work in the industry!! even hydroponic and nursery shops don't carry it.


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

Any news on the potassium test kit i would like to buy one for myself


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

Mate.... if you know anyone in the US, then you might be able to help both of us out here..... no one has PMed me yet...... anyone out there wants to get paid to send out 1 (now maybe 2) K test kits????

http://www.lamotte.com/pages/wawa/ind-kits/potasium.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

How about the place below? http://www.lamotte.com/pages/global/distrib/australi.html

International Sales
Australia

Vendart PTY.
2/16 Narabang Way, Belrose NSW 2085
Tel: 61 2 9450 0466
Fax: 61 2 0466 0775
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.vendart.com
Contact Name: Terry Van Heerden

For additional information on distributors or for product information, please contact the International Sales Department at LaMotte Company at [email protected].


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers for that, will be contacting them, they don't have the K test kit on their list here, but you never know...


----------

